# Porcelain tiles chipping with saw



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi. First off some tiles chip.

Second ,It's a new tool. Did you check or adjust the alignment of the blade to the movable table?
If the alignment is off you will get chips,

Last the blade-If adjusting the machine does not fix the problem the blade may be the culprit.

Good luck,--MIKE


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Hi. First off some tiles chip.
> 
> Second ,It's a new tool. Did you check or adjust the alignment of the blade to the movable table?
> If the alignment is off you will get chips,
> ...


checked did not adjust.
Should I adjust how deep the cut is?

I looked at some other tile in house from when house was built.... maybe I am just looking to hard. My chips are not much bigger then the ones in existing tile.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Ineedhelp2009, how do you like the saw overall? I saw that it was on sale for $180. Do you recommend it?


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

ConstantChange said:


> Ineedhelp2009, how do you like the saw overall? I saw that it was on sale for $180. Do you recommend it?


This will be first time tiling with it. I have only cut 2 pieces. Will update later today

It's on sale for a reason


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

I admit I'm a newbie on tiling after doing one whole bathroom and some minor repairs. 

No idea on if your saw is working properly or not. Obviously you want be be sure a tool you just purchased is working properly, but if your problem is due to your tile choice, does it matter? 

When I did our bathroom I used a cheap $66.00 tile saw, and 95% of the cuts I did ended up under the baseboards, the toilet, the vanity, or covered in some manor. The only ones that are visible are the ones next to the door as I started with full tiles against the tub.

If done properly very few of your cut edges should be seen.


----------



## user64621 (Oct 16, 2009)

is the blade a straight continous diamond blade? a few blades I have are + a few have little notches that stand out on the side of the blade.

example of what you want + may have - http://www.contractorsdirect.com/Ti...lades-Tile-Marble/MK-200-Marble-Diamond-Blade

A little wobble or slight off centering of the blade to the arbor will create chipping. *As time goes on with cutting, the diamonds will wear themselves to adjust to the saw.*


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

Blondesense said:


> I admit I'm a newbie on tiling after doing one whole bathroom and some minor repairs.
> 
> No idea on if your saw is working properly or not. Obviously you want be be sure a tool you just purchased is working properly, but if your problem is due to your tile choice, does it matter?
> 
> ...


I agree about hiding but this is in my shower. I have a seat, niche, angled walls. Will not be able to hide all cuts


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Try a better blade. I am using a borrowed bridge saw on this weeks job,17x17 tiles.

It's a cheap-o saw. The blade is miserable. Tomorrow I'll be buying a quality blade for it.
This installation has four inset patterns,Lots of 'show cuts' Chipping is not an option!

I also spent 45 minutes adjusting it before it would give an acceptable cut.

Good luck,pretty important to loose the chipping,If that saw will not work for you you may want to take it back and get a better saw.

---MIKE------


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Try a better blade. I am using a borrowed bridge saw on this weeks job,17x17 tiles.
> 
> It's a cheap-o saw. The blade is miserable. Tomorrow I'll be buying a quality blade for it.
> This installation has four inset patterns,Lots of 'show cuts' Chipping is not an option!
> ...


I watched the blade on saw it was a little bent.... Went to HD the took it it on return had a $25 credit so bought the $40 blade. Will see how it does.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Make sure you are getting plenty of water on the blade. A dry cut will chip.--MIKE


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

oh'mike said:


> Make sure you are getting plenty of water on the blade. A dry cut will chip.--MIKE


THanks,
I've got it on max.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Please let us know how it works with the new blade. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ineedhelp2009 (Feb 18, 2009)

ConstantChange said:


> Please let us know how it works with the new blade. :thumbsup:


Much better with new blade.

And for above how do i like saw. I DON'T... the extender for bigger tiles poor design. it Can get sidways from one side to another and cause crooked cut when using on regular 12x12 tiles. 

The laser = POS

Other then that its' a tile saw.

Honestly I think i like the $80 saws. You can just do more with them considering the blade is not covered at all.


----------

